# Uber now wants to know where you're going after you finish your ride



## Roger Oveur-Andaut (Jul 1, 2016)

http://www.businessinsider.com.au/u...oure-going-after-you-finish-your-ride-2016-12


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

According to the iPhone setup screen, the Uber Partner app:
"Access to your location is available only when this app or one of its features is visible on screen.
App explanation: You must allow access for the Uber app to work. We will only track your location when the Uber app is in use."

However, if you watch yourself using the passenger app on another phone, the Uber Partner app tracks you even when you have it in the background.
So not surprising that Uber does not respect the setup of the phone.


----------



## Sainteyad (Dec 9, 2016)

And whats the point of them knowing ehere we go ?  they have our home addresses and all our details anyway


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

Mmm, while using means if the app is running in foreground or background. If the app is. It running, it does not track locations, unlike apple system services which does.


----------



## Lexkan (Jan 13, 2017)

It is for them to know if someone is working out deals without their %25


----------

